# Figurita



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

I am considering getting some Figuritas.
I have homers now.
Could I free fly, from the coop, figuritas with the homers?
What I mean is, would they likely return to the coop.
Do they fly well? 
Is a Valencian Figurita a different breed then just figurita?
Anything special I should know about figuritas please let me know.
Are they Minesota hardy in a good, unheated coop?


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm homing to get a nice black pair of Figurita here shortly.

Don't have any answers, but I'm also curious and following.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

> The Valencian Figurita is considered a rare breed pigeon.
> 
> Origin: This ancient breed originated in Valencia, Spain.
> 
> ...


....O_O....


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Homers and figuritas are different from eachother. Figs don't have homing instincts like homers. You can't fly them with your homers. You'll have to fly them separately,WhiteDove. Figuritas inspite of being strong flyers, are prone to predator attacks. So be careful
Yes they can survive the winters without any artificial warmth.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies.
I will be getting 2 pair of small, all white, figs later this week.
I saw them. They are very fast in the coop. The guy I am getting them from doesn't fly his birds. He lives on a large swamp attached to a lake. Perfect hawk territory. Also duck hunting territory and pigeons are legal in MN.
I live on a farm. When I produce extras figs I will try flying them.
I love to watch my homers zoom through the trees. All the neighbors know my homers are white and would not shoot them.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks, Jass!

Whitedove, if you go to the fanciers topics near the bottom of the site and look in Show pigeons, there was a discussion on Figurita recently.

Jass was kind enough to copy the breed info used to spark the dialogue.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

WhiteDove said:


> I am considering getting some Figuritas.
> I have homers now.
> Could I free fly, from the coop, figuritas with the homers?
> What I mean is, would they likely return to the coop.
> ...


Figs are great birds, the show ones may fly some but could/probably be prey to a hawk easier than say the fast athletic homer. Portuguese tumblers are a small breed that if you get the right strain can be flown well, the show porties may not do as well.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

That's great. I've always wondered what's its like to live on a farm?

Your pigeons and other animals must be giving you enough entertainment.
G'Luck on your figs adventure..


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Your Welcome Ramsey

I took the info from a Valencian club's site
Figs are real cuties


----------

